# Helite/Point Two CONFUSION!!



## hrhmika (15 February 2013)

Did anyone else see the advert in HH today page37 about Helite Air jackets, they seem to be PointTwo with different name and there is an important note about servicing and validation, it's something to do with Treehouse sporting.

Anyone know what it means????


----------



## alainax (15 February 2013)

hmmmm


Just read this - 


http://helite.com/#/applications/9/media/43/

"Air Jacket for Horseback riders
ATTENTION! HELITE IS NOT SUPPLYING ANYMORE AIRBAGS TO THE POINT TWO BRAND

The classic air jacket with the reliable, fast and SAFE triggering system will continue to be sold under our own name: HELITE
For UK riders please contact our new exclusive distributor Treehouse Sporting Colours."


Would be interesting to find out whats going on, as I was jsut contemplating investing in a P2 jacket.


----------



## MegaBeast (15 February 2013)

The advertising video on the Helite website is the same as the one P2 used... very interesting!


----------



## MegaBeast (15 February 2013)

From the Helite website:

"Helite came up with a specific equestrian air vest perfectly suited for any rider. The air jackets were exclusively supplied for the brand Point Two. Point Two is now internationally known in the horseback riding world for distributing our reliable and effective air vests."

http://www.helite.com/airbag-gallery.php?jacket=POINT+TWO&p=client&lg=en#/client/49/


----------



## MegaBeast (15 February 2013)

A quick bit of insomniac research and I have the answer to what seems to have happened, although not the reason!


----------



## alainax (15 February 2013)

Yeah so seems Helite owns the patent, and gave P2 the right to use and distribute the product ( maybe just EU?). 

So seems the have withdrew that right, or the contract ended/ failed negotiations etc. 

What will be more interesting is what will happen to P2, and who to buy te air jackets from now. P2, or Helite. 

I notice Heltie say that all air jackets made by p2 should now be serviced by Helite - either trying to pinch the service side of the buiness back, or sugesting that p2 is not going to be around much longer. 

I must say, the Helite site is crap compared to the P2 one.


----------



## glamourpuss (15 February 2013)

Wow, I saw this ad & I was pretty confused as well. It all seems a little odd & well.....sudden.


----------



## ArcticFox (15 February 2013)

I'm not sure what is going on but after working in sales for many years it doesn't surprise me at all. 

In my experience with drug companies, I have seen a company get distribution rights for a product, spend 3 years or so promoting it to make decent sales, only for the manufacturer to decide that they can now employ their own sales team to continue this great success. 

However I am interested in finding out what happens to P2 air jackets - do I send it to P2 for servicing or to helite??  

My P2 hybrid has a P2 label if I remember correctly so would be nice for some clarification on this.


----------



## dianchi (15 February 2013)

I wondered when something like this would happen, heard from a linked supllier to P2 back in the summer that they were going through testing to launch their own Body Protector- so to move away from Racesafe (ie Treehouse)
But as ArticFox says not uncommon for manufactures to give distribution then sell direct.

Might give competition in the market place though! Never know "could" lower prices  (prob not tho)


----------



## ArcticFox (15 February 2013)

Point two have just put this on their FB page


-------

***Point Two - Important Information***

There is an advertisement appearing in this week&#8217;s Horse & Hound (14 Feb 2013, p37) which states that if people have a Point Two jacket with the Helite airbag system they will need to send it to Treehouse or Helite if they want to have the jacket serviced.

This is not correct, Point Two has manufacturers&#8217; insurance that enables it to manufacture, assemble and service all air jackets that it has sold under the Point Two brand, whether with Point Two&#8217;s own airbag and trigger system, or that supplied by a third party.

Customers can be assured that we will continue to service and maintain their jackets, applying the experience we have gained over the last four years in developing and improving the air jackets.

For more information about servicing your jacket please visit http://point-two.co.uk/index.php/servicing

-----


----------



## SpottedCat (15 February 2013)

This is an interesting 'taste of their own medicine' situation, now isn't it?!


----------



## ArcticFox (15 February 2013)

I did think that!


----------



## Thistle (15 February 2013)

It's amazing how accurate Karma can be


----------



## cptrayes (15 February 2013)

Point 2 airbags and cartridges were made by/sourced from Helite

I hope they get cheaper with this move!


----------



## xoxPrincess-Zaraxox (16 February 2013)

The confusion is quite simple as far as I'm concerned........ Point two have something to hide!! They are deleting posts off there Facebook wall......not just one or two......anything negative or even just people enquiring about the confusion. Helite were the suppliers of the airbags and have a reputable and well established business throughout the world as far as I can see from there website. Point two was there uk distributor.......now they are not! Why ..... Might we ask did point two fail to tell anyone about this?? The first we all hear of it is some advert in horse and hound. Do we think that helite are telling the truth because why would you go to the expense of a massive ad in horse and hound ?? I am intrigued to see what happens here but something tells me.....just a hunch...... But point two are in BIG trouble!! No 1 rule.......DO NOT LIE or DISRESpECT your customers!! And it appears they are doing this.


----------



## jonwatkins (16 February 2013)

ArcticFox said:



			Point two have just put this on their FB page


-------

***Point Two - Important Information***

There is an advertisement appearing in this weeks Horse & Hound (14 Feb 2013, p37) which states that if people have a Point Two jacket with the Helite airbag system they will need to send it to Treehouse or Helite if they want to have the jacket serviced.

This is not correct, Point Two has manufacturers insurance that enables it to manufacture, assemble and service all air jackets that it has sold under the Point Two brand, whether with Point Twos own airbag and trigger system, or that supplied by a third party.

Customers can be assured that we will continue to service and maintain their jackets, applying the experience we have gained over the last four years in developing and improving the air jackets.

For more information about servicing your jacket please visit http://point-two.co.uk/index.php/servicing

-----
		
Click to expand...



About this....

I write on their facebook page asking about my jacket that has a helite label inside, and they have deleted my comments and blocked me from being able to comment on their page......

I think I know where I'll be taking my business!!


----------



## Sco (16 February 2013)

Readers of Horse & Hound

After seeing the advert in the valentine issue of horse and hound (page 37) I decided to make my own enquiries about the obvious confusion that occurred. 

I approached Point Two via their Facebook page, and rather than have my concerns laid to rest I discovered that they had deleted my comment and blocked me from the page. I am now even more concerned as it feels like they have something to hide or are quite desperate. Especially as there are people writing on there claiming that they don't work for point two but live in the area where they are based. Coincidence? 

It appears to me that Helite were the manufactures of the airbag not point two, therefore it begs the question, why would I send a Helite airbag to be serviced by point two, who quite simply are suppliers.

There is something untoward when point two are claiming that they have manufactured the airbag since 2009, why would they drop Helite who as far as I'm aware are a reputable company in several countries. 

Also for a company as large as Helite to go to the expense of such a large advert also raises my suspicions. What exactly are point two hiding?

I believe I will be sticking to the advice from the advert and using Helite from now on, especially after the disgraceful customer service I have experienced with point two.


----------



## glamourpuss (16 February 2013)

Gosh the plot thickens. If I'm honest it really does leave a sour taste this isn't just silly advertising this is people's safety at stake here, they need to be sure that their airjackets are serviced correctly by the best company. Poor show by Point 2 for not being honest


----------



## Cedars (16 February 2013)

So my boyfriend's jacket is Helite (his is older) and mine which is very new is Point2 labelled. 

His is packaged to send back to point2 for it's servicing - no idea what to do now?! Leaning towards sending back to Point2....

As surely this is like a part of my Mitsubishi car breaking down, but me sending the part back to the factory to be fixed? Surely my contract would be with Mitsubishi, even if their contracts had changed.........? 

Both seem to be saying they'd invalidate warranties and safety regs so not sure where to go now!


----------



## Nicnac (16 February 2013)

jonwatkins said:



			About this....

I write on their facebook page asking about my jacket that has a helite label inside, and they have deleted my comments and blocked me from being able to comment on their page......

I think I know where I'll be taking my business!!
		
Click to expand...




Sco said:



			Readers of Horse & Hound

After seeing the advert in the valentine issue of horse and hound (page 37) I decided to make my own enquiries about the obvious confusion that occurred. 

I approached Point Two via their Facebook page, and rather than have my concerns laid to rest I discovered that they had deleted my comment and blocked me from the page. I am now even more concerned as it feels like they have something to hide or are quite desperate. Especially as there are people writing on there claiming that they don't work for point two but live in the area where they are based. Coincidence? 

It appears to me that Helite were the manufactures of the airbag not point two, therefore it begs the question, why would I send a Helite airbag to be serviced by point two, who quite simply are suppliers.

There is something untoward when point two are claiming that they have manufactured the airbag since 2009, why would they drop Helite who as far as I'm aware are a reputable company in several countries. 

Also for a company as large as Helite to go to the expense of such a large advert also raises my suspicions. What exactly are point two hiding?

I believe I will be sticking to the advice from the advert and using Helite from now on, especially after the disgraceful customer service I have experienced with point two.
		
Click to expand...

Fishy   Two new posters slagging off P2.  Reminiscent of the Polite vs V-Bandz saga methinks......


----------



## Sco (17 February 2013)

Nicnac you are fully entitled to have your suspicions. I simply wanted to make people aware of my problems with point two. This was the only place I thought of to make people aware, the fact that other people have taken to join these forums to raise concerns of point two is the fishy part do you not think?


----------



## popsdosh (17 February 2013)

glamourpuss said:



			Gosh the plot thickens. If I'm honest it really does leave a sour taste this isn't just silly advertising this is people's safety at stake here, they need to be sure that their airjackets are serviced correctly by the best company. Poor show by Point 2 for not being honest 

Click to expand...

I am afraid some of us have warned of this for sometime,not surprising with the characters involved! How long before they are in liquidation which is another good reason not to send back to P2 for servicing you may never see it again.


----------



## glamourpuss (17 February 2013)

One of the reasons I didn't buy a Point 2 & went for a Hit Air was the dodgy advertising etc. I am VERY pro air jacket but felt I didn't want to support a company that did what it did - this was around the time of the full page ad falsely claiming Hit Air weren't fully tested  

With hindsight it now looks like P2 knew this was coming hence the sudden good deals to shift jackets & a lack of advertising. 

Whether you like or loathe air jackets I think we can all be agreed that this does not sound like P2 are treating customers, who have purchased something pretty expensive from them, fairly


----------



## Cedars (17 February 2013)

So who should I send the jacket to?!?!?


----------



## glamourpuss (17 February 2013)

Ceders if it's got a helite label inside then if it were my jacket I'd send it to helite.


----------



## jonwatkins (17 February 2013)

I'd go for helite. I have been reading up on it, and looking at both companies websites helite have been making the product for point two and many other companies for a while longer, thats where mine is going anyway


----------



## merlinsquest (17 February 2013)

I am a retailer & sell P2, I will ring them tomorrow for an update & post on here.  I think that it is unlikely they are going into liquidation as I only spoke to them last week about progress with the new showjumping P2 & discussions with the pro riders being asked to trial it.  Will update any info tomorrow.


----------



## Luci07 (17 February 2013)

Well from a 100% self serving and altruistic perspective. I truly hope this serves to make the product far more competitively priced.  I appreciate there are lots of costs associated, (certainly in the initial stages). However I would also think that after a while, the product can become more comoditised and reduce the market value. Well heres hoping anyway! As someone who needs to replace her BP this year, an air jacket as well suddenly becomes unbelievably expensive.


----------



## xoxPrincess-Zaraxox (17 February 2013)

Don't know weather any of you are aware but it is actually the BETA (they are effectively the trade standards people for this type of stuff) trade fair this weekend...... I've looked and Helite and Hitair are showing. Helite is showing from the treehouse stand though. point two as far as I can see are not. Also treehouse used to be one of the largest suppliers of point two jackets and now they use Helite.......I wonder why?? Anyway I'm sure it'll all come out in the wash. Lets hope no one gets injured in the meantime.


----------



## Pointtwo (19 February 2013)

Since launching in 2009, all Point Two jackets have been and will continue to be manufactured and serviced in the UK by Point Two engineers. Safety has always been of paramount importance to Point Two, all our jackets have been rigorously assessed by leading test houses in the UK and in Europe to obtain their respective safety certificates and assure us of their performance. 

Until October 2012, Point Two used Helite components in all Point Two Air Jackets. Point Twos manufacturer insurance enables us to continue to manufacture, assemble and service all air jackets sold under the Point Two brand, whether with Point Twos own airbag and trigger system, or that supplied by a third party. 

Customers can be assured that we will continue to service and maintain their jackets, applying the experience we have gained over the last four years in developing and improving the air jackets. 

Point Two now offer a lifetime warranty on all Point Two airbag systems if serviced annually by Point Two, should you choose to use someone else to service your jacket Point Two negates all liability and warranty.

We are proud of our groundbreaking achievements in the safety standards of airbags and in October 2012 we launched our new airbag trigger system, the ProAir2 which is solely manufactured in the UK using the finest British engineering. The ProAir2 is the first ever Air Jacket to pass EN 13158 impact testing when inflated on areas covered by airbags and meets SATRA M38 requirements with 20% improvements in inflation speed.


----------



## cptrayes (19 February 2013)

So is the only reason for the split with Helite that you now don't need their products?


----------



## popsdosh (19 February 2013)

Pointtwo said:



			We are proud of our groundbreaking achievements in the safety standards of airbags and in October 2012 we launched our new airbag trigger system, the ProAir2 which is solely manufactured in the UK using the finest British engineering. The ProAir2 is the first ever Air Jacket to pass EN 13158 impact testing when inflated on areas covered by airbags and meets SATRA M38 requirements with 20% improvements in inflation speed.
		
Click to expand...

You just dont get the marketing problems you have caused yourself do you .Again you have made a statement that may make a few people believe that your air jacket has passed EN 13158 and you know as well as I do that an air jacket cannot pass that standard full stop! I believe every air jacket on the market would pass the same part of the test so no big deal there then. I am sure you are very aware that the buyer looks at the headline and misses the small print.


----------

